# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  صور ومواصفات جوال اش تي سي اكسبلوررHTC Explorer

## mohamed73

*HTC Explorer*    *مواصفات هاتف اشتيسي اكسبلورار HTC Explorer specifications* الالوان      الذاكرة
الذاكرة الداخلية 90 MB
512 MB ROM
512 MB RAM     الكاميرا
كاميرا خلفية 3 ميجابكسل
تركيز تلقائي   البطارية
وقت التحدث في وضع 2G تصمد حتي 485 ساعة وفي وضع 3G تصمد حتي 445 ساعة
وقت التحدث في وضع 2G تصمد حتي 7 ساعات و 40 دقيقة وفي وضع 3G تصمد حتي 7 ساعات و 33 دقيقة    مميزات أخرى
المعالج بسرعة 600MHz
الجهاز يعمل بنظام Android OS, v2.3
Bluetooth 3.0
microUSB v2.0
راديو FM
A-GPS
مخرج للصوت 3.5mm
الوزن 108 جرام
حجم الشاشة 3.2 انش
شاشة باللمس
حساس للتدوير
GPRS / EDGE
3G / HSDPA
2G / GSM    *صور اش تي سي اكسبلورار -  HTC Explorer images*           *سعر اش تي سي اكسبلور - اسعار HTC Explorer prices* 
قادم للشرق الأوسط بسعر أقل من 290 دولار أمريكي

----------

